# "Man?" calls 911 on his 'violent' cat...



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Pets, please spay or neuter your stupid humans. :googly:

a reason to call 911? Seriously?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see the writer was not above using "cat" puns


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Zurgh said:


> Pets, please spay or neuter your stupid humans. :googly:
> 
> a reason to call 911? Seriously?


Oh Please!!!! I deal with that nonsense every Thursday night from Oscar the Possessive Micro-Managing Cat. You should see how many scratches and bite marks I sustain (probably because I was not fast enough when he decides to go ninja on me).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw this on the national news. Imagine how much ribbing this guy must be getting for calling 911 now.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Yeah well just think how people here in Oregon feel about it. I tell you the things that make the news around here, I sometimes wonder? This guy lives only about 45 minutes north of me in the Portland area.

I'm watching this thing on the news and I couldn't believe what I was hearing from the reporter. Then the couple started talking and telling us about the cat. I wonder if they took the cat downtown for questioning? Paw-him Dano!
*_


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

See, the thing that struck me was that this is a 22 pound house cat. That's freaking huge for a domesticated feline.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm glad someone posted this, because I thought about it when I read the story. That's an awesome cat that can back two adults into a bedroom. Poor kitty! They used a dog snare to take it into custody. It now needs to meet with a vet and a psychiatrist.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Okay, I'll say it...


Gotta wonder who's the REAL pussy in that guy's house...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Ha! Ha!

I must say, I haven't gotten a call like this...yet.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

otaku said:


> okay, i'll say it...:d
> 
> gotta wonder who's the real pussy in that guy's house...


lol!!!! :d


----------

